

'Minecraft' and 'Kerbal Space Program' Finally Accept Girls Can Do Science - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/minecraft-and-kerbal-space-program-finally-accept-girls-can-do-science

======
DanBC
> For the first time ever, you can ​play as a girl character in Minecraft.

Player skins have been in the game since ages and it has been possible (no
more tricky than installing a mod) to change the default player skin so it's
surprising for them to say "for the first time ever"

------
ZeroGravitas
The Alex skin has been on the PC version since 1.8, which was last August I
think.

------
Varkiil
Funny how gender free games are getting harassed by SJW to get more genders in
them for sake of gender equality...

~~~
DanBC
The Steve skin is clearly unambiguously male. The fall damage noise used to be
clearly unambiguously male.

That's not "gender free".

~~~
Varkiil
What tells you it is a human in the first place ? It is a fictionnal world, it
could be a monogender race, you don't know that. I don't recall Bioware making
'male' asaris in Mass Effect where they are clearly unambiguously female. Why
forcing anthropocentrism in fictionnal worlds where lore and characters may be
secondary or where you don't need to associate with its characters ?

~~~
DanBC
Notch talks about the human character.

I realise all the mobs have a single gender - I asked about it in Aug 2013 -
but the player character was male human for a while.

[http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/78098/how-to-
refe...](http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/78098/how-to-refer-to-
sexuality-in-a-fictional-universe-of-one-sex)

~~~
Varkiil
Though you are right about the character in Minecraft, the characters in ksp
are never refered to as human

